# eclipse plugin für oberflächen programierung?



## karlz (8. Apr 2007)

hi! ich hab gelesen das VE für eclipse anscheinend ein plugin is um oberflächen zu erstellen und damit zu arbeiten, ich hab es runtergeladen und ordnungsgemäß in meinen eclipse ordner kopiert, aber wie erstelle ich jetzt eine oberfläche?

gibt es evtl. noch andere plugins die besser wären?
arbeite mit awt oder swing.
hab mal was von vpe gehört, aber find das nirgends!


----------



## JAVAn00b (8. Apr 2007)

ähm würde dir  gwt Designer empfehlen ist ganz gut und für privat kostenlos.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Apr 2007)

*verschoben*


----------



## Roar (8. Apr 2007)

JAVAn00b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gwt Designer





			
				karlz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> arbeite mit awt oder swing.


 :?:  ???:L  :###  :###  :###  ???:L  :###  :###  ???:L  :?:  ???:L  :autsch:  :bloed:


----------



## JAVAn00b (8. Apr 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JAVAn00b hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehehe

http://www.instantiations.com/gwtdesigner/

der gwt designer ist für alles...

für swt swing beans einfach alles womit man mit java eine GUI erstellen kann.


----------



## Roar (8. Apr 2007)

erzähl mir doch nix :roll:
ich hab den doch 
und der gwt designer kann nur gwt oberflächen designen - daurm heißt er auf gwt designer und nich anders :lol:


----------



## JAVAn00b (9. Apr 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> erzähl mir doch nix
> ich hab den doch
> und der gwt designer kann nur gwt oberflächen designen - daurm heißt er auf gwt designer und nich anders :lol:



heeeee? 

jetzt bin ich verwirrt...

Gruß


----------

